# Pic updates after 4 weeks of Low Carb diet



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi guys, I know there's not a massive difference in body size or shape but really chuffed at the moment that for one I have actually stuck to this diet to the letter! Also I have dropped around 12lbs so far! So thought I would post up some pics and see if anyone could tell any difference or any advice on parts to work on etc! I'll post the old pics up first for comparison thee was took june 30th! Second pictures are took from tonight August 6th!














































New ones























































Comments appreciated! :whistling:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

looking good mate

i think a big drop in weight like that you would have lost some muscle also

nevermind just realise it was in 4 weeks lol

just wondering, what language is that in your tattoo?

looks cool

and we get **** boring letters for ours


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Big difference mate. You've probably lost around 7 pounds water and 5 fat. Keep going mate i can see a big improvement.


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers u 2 have been really struggling this last week just thinking that I had only lost muscle or things aren't working, u know how it gets sometimes but keep plodding away, and look forward to my cheat day 2moro! Your comments willl hopefully spur me on for another 4 weeks and can look even better hopefully! Still a long way to go!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work muzzy.

love handles have shrunk some already :thumbup1:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah defenatly see fat going mate


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> looking good mate
> 
> i think a big drop in weight like that you would have lost some muscle also
> 
> ...


Hey, the tattoo is written in Thai script had it done when I was over there, been there a few times when travelling loved it!


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

xpower said:


> Nice work muzzy.
> 
> love handles have shrunk some already :thumbup1:


Thats the part im desperately trying to get rid of lol! I store fat just by looking at a burger!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great job bro...  ...Can defo see a differance...


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

muzzy2kuk said:


> Hey, the tattoo is written in Thai script had it done when I was over there, been there a few times when travelling loved it!


looks cool mate :thumb:


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> looks cool mate :thumb:


Cheers should look better on a chiseled body haha!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

looking much better in 4 weeks mates, whats your daily diet intake looking like ?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Wouldn't worry about muscle loss as someone above said, sh*t I lost 9lbs in one week on my first keto diet, most of which was water :lol:

12lb in a month is steady going, but like you said there is still a long way to go. You're making progress though mate, cutting is a hard thing to do when you're used to eating plenty and it is hard sometimes - you're clearly motivated enough to get through it though 

Are you doing cardio at the moment?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Keep up the good work, what's an idea of your daily diet been like mate?

Need to low carb myself in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Big difference, well done you should be proud a skinhead is always best :lol:

But honestly thats a great improvement well done


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Wildbill said:


> Big difference, well done you should be proud a skinhead is always best :lol:
> 
> But honestly thats a great improvement well done


Haha more out of necessity than choice mate, thinning out a bit and thought fuk it get rid of it now rather than trying to save grace!



Heineken said:


> Wouldn't worry about muscle loss as someone above said, sh*t I lost 9lbs in one week on my first keto diet, most of which was water :lol:
> 
> 12lb in a month is steady going, but like you said there is still a long way to go. You're making progress though mate, cutting is a hard thing to do when you're used to eating plenty and it is hard sometimes - you're clearly motivated enough to get through it though
> 
> Are you doing cardio at the moment?


Well not really is the honest answer, I broke my foot and split my tendon 6 months (in 5 days) and its still giving me problems (so angry with my consultant lol), i.e cant run or jog or do much apart from walk on it! But have just been doing weights mate 5 times a week and pretty intense always get a good sweat on the go!

When I stop bein ultra lazy or I hit a plateu I will chuck swimming into the mix as I should be some cardio!



Graham Mc said:


> looking much better in 4 weeks mates, whats your daily diet intake looking like ?


Well i got my diet advice from here as had no clue where to start on this no/low carb diet malarky, then I just tried to tweak to my own preferences and things I thought I could handle so I know its not perfect but will improve on it in time! And believe me if I can do it anyone can, been fad dieting for years but never worked and only now that I changed my lifestyle can I achieve summet! Also with not bein able to do much cardio as stated above my diet is more important than ever!

I eat 5-6 meals a day. A typical day would be:

9am - Protein shake (2scoops 200ml UHT Long life milk )

11.30am - 2* Eggs on 1* Wholemeal Toast

2pm - 200g Chickenbreast, 20g Pistacio Nuts

5pm - Mussells 120g (£1 from morrisons lol)

7pm - Beefsteak, Mushy Peas, 1 Egg

9pm - Protein shake (2scoops 200ml UHT Long life milk )

As well as a mulit-vitamin tab, and couple flaxseed or fish oil tablets!

Each day I average around - 1600 Kals, 200g Protein, 60-80g Carbs, 60-80g Fat


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

muzzy2kuk said:


> Haha more out of necessity than choice mate, thinning out a bit and thought fuk it get rid of it now rather than trying to save grace!
> 
> Well not really is the honest answer, I broke my foot and split my tendon 6 months (in 5 days) and its still giving me problems (so angry with my consultant lol), i.e cant run or jog or do much apart from walk on it! But have just been doing weights mate 5 times a week and pretty intense always get a good sweat on the go!
> 
> ...


Nice, what's your strength been like, lost any? feel tired?


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

nice one, cutting is never easy!!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

OMG The diet's made your hair fall out!! 

Good work man!! You look like you've lost a lot of water! Keep at it and the fat will gradually drop!!!

im going to try keto starting next week!


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanx guys!

As regards to strength, tiredness etc etc!

I did 2 weeks for my first stint then had a cheat day on the saturday ate everything and anything I had been craving for two weeks! By the Tuesday I had dropped all that excess food and even managed to lose a pound, so was happy that theory worked and the weight just comes str8 back off!

I then decided to go another 2 weeks (my understanding is you have a cheat once a week) but I decided i'd lose weight quicker this way so went for it, so 2moro is my next cheat and it cant come quick enough! I would recomend anyone to have their cheat once a week as 2 weeks is way to hard and you get way to fatigued!

I have felt quite tired but if I did it only a week inbetween cheats you would feel fine maye a bit tired towards the thursday or friday! As for strength I havent really dropped any, I have still lifted everything I could the previous weeks before, only difference where as I was pushing 6 reps of 50kg DB's on Bench press, this week I could only do 4! But for me this sacrifice is worth it to try and get rid of the fat, then eventually clean bulk later down the line!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Swimmng is brilliant cardio

Best of luck chap


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Well done mate noticable difference :thumbup1:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice one muzzy, going to start a mini blog on monday myself, subbed this.


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

welldone mate, although i did look at the first pics and think "if he looks like this after four weeks what the fcuk did he look like before" but then i saw the afters lmao

Absolutly top work mate!!!!!

Keep goin!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

keep up the good work mate


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers guys, all these comments are gonna keep me on the right track!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> looking gr8, i see big improvements, remember that 12lbs will come from all over
> 
> bravo to sticking to the diet
> 
> ...


Take note, guys! :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Great improvement mate, keep it going it will be well worth it this time next year struting across the beach in your speedos (joke):laugh:, Dutch another great post keep them coming.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

great work mate, well done


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

well done mate im cutting at the minute i find it so hard!! i dig holes all day and struggle with it but im doing fine i lost half a stone in the first week not that u can notice!! what sort of food u eating its good to see someone elses diet!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah big improvements buddy you just need to stick with the plan


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

mate i posted a typical days diet earlier think its toward the end of page 1, hope this helps!


----------



## Vin230 (Aug 10, 2010)

Good job mate, Im guna do a similair plan. What could i swap the mussells in meal 4 with tho?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> looking gr8, i see big improvements, remember that 12lbs will come from all over
> 
> bravo to sticking to the diet
> 
> ...


I think he may "need" to cheat from a psychological, as opposed to physiological viewpoint though scott mate. If overall it keeps him focussed on the diet then it can only be a good thing, even if the metabolism boost isn't strictly necessary at that body fat.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i agree with the above, only thing that gets me thru the week when dieting is the promise of a cheat at the end....

mentally its a saviour............


----------



## Slayer_666 (Feb 7, 2009)

muzzy2kuk said:


> Haha more out of necessity than choice mate, thinning out a bit and thought fuk it get rid of it now rather than trying to save grace!
> 
> Well not really is the honest answer, I broke my foot and split my tendon 6 months (in 5 days) and its still giving me problems (so angry with my consultant lol), i.e cant run or jog or do much apart from walk on it! But have just been doing weights mate 5 times a week and pretty intense always get a good sweat on the go!
> 
> ...


Well done on the weight loss, good progress there!

Your diets seems a bit restrictive to me, I started a low carb diet almost 3 weeks ago and have lost 13lbs and 1 and 1/2 inch off the waist so far. I have about 60g of carbs a day and eat as much protein or fat as I like. As it happens I am full most of the time, but heres a sample of what I eat:

A typical diet for up to 60g carbs could be:

3 eggs scrambled with butter, 3 strips of dry cured bacon (its much better!) small slice of bread fried in lard (10g carbs) and half a tin of chopped tomatoes (6g carbs)

Coffee w/ cream

Protein shake with 30g flaxseed and 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate (6g carbs)

Two homemade quarterpounders with cheese and a pile of green veg

cheese, 3 celery sticks with 50g peanut butter (7g carbs), a plum (6.6g carbs)

Salmon with large plate of veg

200g strawberries (12g carbs) with cream

Protein shake, handful of almonds (3g carbs)

Totalling 50.6g Net carbs (total carbs - fibre)

I also indulge in cocoa (2 heaped teaspoons unsweeted cocoa, with double cream and water). I fry in either lard or coconut oil (happens to be coconut oil at the moment as I have a large tub of it!) and food tastes good.

I personally recommend that you increase the fats as they will increase your energy and may help with your fat loss. My energy is now more consistant and generally have a more positive mood!

Some links for low carb diets:

http://www.anabolicdietblog.com/sample-weight-loss-cutting-anabolic-diet-menu/

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/primal-blueprint-101/

Or check these books on why fat is good!:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Diet-Delusion-Gary-Taubes/dp/0091924286

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trick-Treat-Healthy-Eating-Making/dp/1905140223/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_c

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-Without-Bread-Low-Carbohydrate-Diet/dp/0658001701/ref=pd_sim_b_7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fat-Cholesterol-are-Good-You/dp/919755538X/ref=pd_sim_b_18

Hope this helps


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Agree with scott, I would hold out cheating.

good progress alot will be water, dont worry about losing muscle! I would add some cardio even if you can only walk try 30mins on tredmill at an incline steady pace!


----------



## Bill-87 (Aug 10, 2010)

I actually looked at the pictures twice as I wasn't sure it was the same guy, absolutely amazing. Well done.


----------



## Scouse_Jules (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a dodgy ankle

I have lost 50lb since Feb this year and for cardio I use bike or eliptical which are both good as they support your weight in all movments of the foot or try the rower

People generaly hate cardio and will do anything to avoid

I built up from 15 mins total to doing 60 mins a day when lifting or 90 mins a day rest days

I have changed this now to 20 mins HIIT on eliptical because my weight loss has stalled. 20 mins and you know you have done your cardio, and you dont spend all day looking at the wall or mirror


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Bill-87 said:


> I actually looked at the pictures twice as I wasn't sure it was the same guy, absolutely amazing. Well done.


Cheers mate, really positive comment and the tat is a dead give away i'm defo the same guy!

And to everyone else offering advice and lil ways of improving further thanks a lot! Got a week holiday coming up so hopefully I don't take to many steps back but its a lifestyle for me now so i'm sure any pounds will soon be shed on return! Also going to start 30 mins on cross trainer fasted every morning should help get a lil more off me!

Thanks again guys, really does help spur me on!


----------



## Bill-87 (Aug 10, 2010)

muzzy2kuk said:


> Cheers mate, really positive comment and the tat is a dead give away i'm defo the same guy!


It was the tattoo that gave it away mate!


----------

